# AC55 vs Mes-DEA 200-250



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Depends on what you are looking for. I found the spec sheets for you: http://www.metricmind.com/data/ac_induction_motors_carraro.pdf

and 

http://www.azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC55_DMOC445ProductSheet.pdf

Not too much info about the Mes-dea though... AC55 peaks efficiency at 87%, I think many AC motors can beat that. Less mess with no water cooling though, but less power as well as lower top speed.


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

So the AC55 is better than the MES DEA !

why did this guys used the mes dea ??

http://green.autoblog.com/2009/08/12/ev-tv-perfects-porsche-now-converting-clubman/

i dont get it the AC55 is made in america its also closer  for the EV TV


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

miniUMM said:


> So the AC55 is better than the MES DEA !
> 
> why did this guys used the mes dea ??
> 
> ...


That is NOT what I said... Please read again. There are a lot of parameters for choosing motor, don't forget the price! You have not even said in what aspect the motor is better. Are you looking for peak power, efficiency, weight to power ratio etc? 

I could not find enough info about the mes dea however (efficiency for example). 

Nobody can give you a better answer to why they used the mes dea than those guys you are referring to, ask them!


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

youtube:

marionrickard (5 days ago)
Because it's﻿ a very heavy elevator motor unsuited to traction applications with a problematical controller.


----------

